# Coast Live Oak



## tyglover (Apr 25, 2020)

Scored some live oak- will be grilling and smoking a lot next year with this when it cures!


----------



## mike243 (Apr 25, 2020)

Some of that's not going to be fun to bust lol


----------



## tyglover (Apr 25, 2020)

You know, it wasn't that hard to split. I've split some other live oaks where it felt like taking a sledge hammer and beating a tire, but this split up pretty well. Got rid of 3 or 4 partial rounds where it was either rotted out or the knots were too much, but overall, it wasn't bad.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice job. I split some by hand today that was not very compliant. Gonna use the splitter on the rest


----------

